# 56k :( new pics of project b13



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

some new pics of my b13. i have the seats and carpet almost done. then i will start on all the door panels and stuff. also painted my emblem, and CAI.
tell me what u think
mav
the emblem









the intake









the interior








mav


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

not to shabby, id like to see more pics of whats under the hood. im not diggin the red emblem, but u know, we all have our own style, and if its what you like. Then, more power to ya


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

haha the red emblem is what happens when u give a 16 year old a car, multiple cans of spray paint and way too much free time. it was just and idea i had and once i get the car painted all black i think it ill look fine.

if u want to see my other pictures just go check out 
www.cardomain.com/id/modernmav


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

This belongs in members rides.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

The grill should be repainted to the car color, looks better. 
What happened to the seats, one with vinyl and one cloth? Is this thing beat, rusted, battered? Find some new matching seats, maybe an SE-R interior from a junker. Is this your first car? Good luck!

Chris 92 classic


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

hey sunny,
ya htis is my first car. the deal with the seats is, they are both clothe, they are the factory seats taht came in the car, i am in the process of completely re-dying my interior black. but i havnt had time to take the driver seat out yet. once i do which will hopefully be like saturday or sunday, i will post somepics. i will paint the grill when i paint the car which is after i get the small dents out. probably around march or something, im gonna paint it 350Z superblack. 
mav


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

hey where did you get that shift knob so that the overdrive switch went on it?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

did you make that intake with duct tape??? hey, whatever works haha


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

NAH- no the intake it self is made out of pvc, but where the right angle meets with the 45 there was a little gap in the tubing cause i cut theconnector piece too short. so i ductaped it closed  it works, and thats good cause im broke, my damn subway closed so now i am without a job.
mav


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

91sentra said:


> hey where did you get that shift knob so that the overdrive switch went on it?


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

i got it from....gulp....discount auto parts for like 14 bucks, and its a sentra e so there was no overdrive switch to begin with
. mav


----------

